# Nashville Bottle Club



## NashKev (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm new to collecting and digging, however my dad and grandfather have been collecting their whole lives. While in an antique store this weekend, the owner mentioned that there used to be a bottle club in Nashville.  It got me wondering if there would be enough interest in the middle tennessee area to get one started up.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Kev, Welcome to this place. You might contact these folk: http://shipandinsure.collectingclubs.com/Show_Club.asp?ID=1097&fmt=11


----------

